# hattori knives in uk.any advice?



## chefgary85 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi following on from.my earlier post ive decided against the saji chefs knife.after doing a lot of online research im looking for a hattori hd.kd would be better but these are as rare as rare can be!any fellow uk chefs on 
here that either A are looking to sell a hattori(unlikely i know) or B know the best place to source one.any help appreciated!


----------



## mikael (Nov 2, 2013)

There's a swedish online store that have the HD series. I know it's not the uk. But still in the eu  
Vassakniva.se email them and ask about shipping to the UK.

For the kd series I have no idea. Maybe ebay or the buy/sell section at kitchenknife forums?

Mikael


----------

